# PC Gamer!!! Which console to get?



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

Never tried console gaming except for the psp, though I hardly like gaming on handhelds(don't play games on my s3)
I  want to buy a second hand console to try those exclusive games which are worth playing and never came to PC or were horrible ports.So here are my queries:

1.Which console do I get, ps3, xbox or the nintendo?
2.Which variant do I go for? Don't want to play all the games but only a few select ones.
3.How much should I spend on a second hand console at this point in time when the next generation is almost upon us?
4.Can I use my pc monitor to connect to my console? It only has 1 dual link dvi port.

Kindly answer my questions.My hands are itching to try console gaming


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Never tried console gaming except for the psp, though I hardly like gaming on handhelds(don't play games on my s3)
> I  want to buy a second hand console to try those exclusive games which are worth playing and never came to PC or were horrible ports.So here are my queries:
> 
> 1.Which console do I get, ps3, xbox or the nintendo?
> ...



1.PS3 if you want AAA Blockbuster mainstream exclusives
2.pre-owned ps3 320gb @ 10K not more
3.Yes
4.why dont you use an HDTV


----------



## darkv0id (May 10, 2013)

1.For a PC gamer, in my opinion, it should be a toss-up between the Wii and the PS3. The 360's library is not radically different from what one can get on the PC. Now whether you will like the PS3 or the Wii more, will depend on your tastes. I would recommend a PS3 due to the simple fact that you do not need a Wii to play games. You can simply buy the game, make an iso, and use a Wii emulator (like Dolphin) to play. Also, the PS3, as I pointed out in this thread, has a nice variety of quality exclusives. 

2.The variant.... well that depends on how much you intend to play on it. From your question, I guess you mean to play on the quality exclusive, so I think the 160 GB model should suffice.

3. I didn't get what you meant by "the next gen is upon us". Are you planning to get the next-gen consoles? Or were you referring to the fact that the price for current gen consoles might drop after the next-gen consoles are released?
    Anyway, I think around ~10k will be a good price for for used PS3+some games. Take my advice with a grain of salt though, I don't know much much about this.

4. Umm.. I didn't quite get you... how does one use a monitor as a console?


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

@darkv0id I meant to say that the next generation of consoles are upon us, so people advice against buying the current gen. now.

Also I want to use my monitor to connect to my console, not use it as one


----------



## darkv0id (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> @darkv0id I meant to say that the next generation of consoles are upon us, so people advice against buying the current gen. now.
> 
> Also I want to use my monitor to connect to my console, not use it as one



Hehe... makes sense now. Anyway... yes, yes, and yes! The PS3 has an amazing library which is not to be missed. And as a rule of thumb, one should wait for ~2 years after a new console is launched. In 2 years the consoles get a price drop, and their library gets developed.


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1.PS3 if you want AAA Blockbuster mainstream exclusives
> 2.pre-owned ps3 320gb @ 10K not more
> 3.Yes
> 4.why dont you use an HDTV



Thanks for answering.Where can I get the 320gb variant at 10k? 

My tv is a 720p Sony Bravia, enough? Or do I need a full hd tv?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Thanks for answering.Where can I get the 320gb variant at 10k?
> 
> My tv is a 720p Sony Bravia, enough? Or do I need a full hd tv?



idk,but check IVG,Ebay,TDF Bazaar.For a ps3 320gb, 10k is the standard
here is some dude selling his ps3
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/173558-ps3-slim-320gb-move-bundle-4-free-ps3-games.html

PS3 games are native 720p, so you should have no problem,Do you have 32" or bigger TV?


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

Any difference between the slim and normal ps3 related to hardware?

I have a 26 inch 720p sony tv and a 27 inch 1440p ips gaming monitor 
I guess the ps3 games won't scale to 1440p.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 10, 2013)

Get a used PS3 and a Wii Mini(import). The PS3 has a good library of exclusives that shouldn't be missed, most of them Japanese in origin. 

The Wii has a lot of amazing games that should not be missed. The two Super Mario Galaxy games justify the existence of the console. This is without going into the rest of the Wii's amazing library containing titles like Skyward Sword, Xenoblade Chronicles, The Last Story, Sin & Punishment S.o.t.S, Little King's Story, DKCR, Metroid Prime, Pikmin, Zak & Wiki: QFBT etc. 

If you have a decent PC, I'd suggest hacking together a sensor bar using IR LEDs & a perf/bread board. You can buy titles and rip them and emulate them using Dolphin. You can get a Wii Remote + Nunchuck from most reliable online retailers in India. Any decent bluetooth adapter should be able to interface with them. Worst Case:  You have to install the toshiba bluetooth stack to get it to work. 

A Wii Mini should cost you 70 GBP + S,H & C. If you use Amazon EU SARL they will handle customs for you if you use one of the AmazonGlobal shipping options. 

For Next-Gen I'd suggest waiting for some time before buying a console unless you have _really_ diverse tastes. You shouldn't be missing out on much either because most blockbusters will come to PC and/or be cross-gen. 

Well, the PS3 fat has PS2 BC, is sturdier, has a card reader/writer and more USB ports than the Slim. I'm not sure what the changelog is in between the Slim & SS, but in the end it shouldn't make much of a difference to you as a gamer.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 10, 2013)

I was going through the same phase 3 days back and got a new PS3 for the simple reason that I am going to keep it for another 2+ years which makes it a worth buy. 

As most of them already suggested here, PS3 exclusives are diverse and intriguing than the Xbox ones as most of the Xbox titles are already there on Win too. 

As an observation, your pc can still play bigger part in FPS gaming as the mouse presicion and controll is still the best compared to PS3. Oh yes, i am still trying to get hold of the PS3 controller yet.

I got a PS3 500GB + 3 games bundle. Though the games are pretty old, 2 of them still look beautiful and that wasnt the case on pc in the given year. 
For eg:: Heavenly Sword was released in 2007 and the game is amazinlgy polished and looks way better than the games on pc in 2007.


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I was going through the same phase 3 days back and got a new PS3 for the simple reason that I am going to keep it for another 2+ years which makes it a worth buy.
> 
> As most of them already suggested here, PS3 exclusives are diverse and intriguing than the Xbox ones as most of the Xbox titles are already there on Win too.
> 
> ...



Where did you get your ps3 from and for how much? 

Thing is that I am still undecided.A part of me thinks that it's better to save up  and get a ps4 directly in Q1 2014 when it launches in India.Hope it comes for around 25-30k .

I guess you won't be getting the same level of graphics on a ps3 that you get on a high end pc.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 10, 2013)

I got the PS3 from a sony centre for MRP. You can check game4u.com for better goodies on a new ps3.

PS4 will surface only in Q2 2014 in India considering the hype and expected demand that can possibly delay the launch by a quarter in our country.

The pc graphics are unmatched compared to ps3, no doubt. But when you look at the age old games in PS3, they look better than most of the crappy releases on pc way back in 2005-2008 period.

BTW, do u have first hand experince on console controllers? For me its a new thing to learn and i am picking it up slowly.


----------



## vickybat (May 10, 2013)

^^ Valid reasons.  Which 3 games did you get mate?
Try the uncharted, god of war, metal gear solid series a must try if you want to enjoy the ps3 at its fullest.

*@rock2702 *

Mate i just have one suggestion for you. If you aren't an *otaku* ( i strongly believe you are not), then give the wii or wii-u a wide berth.
If you aren't one, then games like xenoblade chronicles, bravely default , little king's story , pokemon won't be your cup of tea. You'll regret everyday of having bought the console, just like me.
My brother owned one, and we always regretted on shelling out so much for one with such a lackluster library.

You won't find a single game catering to the mainstream crowd. I suggest you to go down the ps3 route. Stay away from JRPG's though.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Valid reasons.  Which 3 games did you get mate?
> Try the uncharted, god of war, metal gear solid series a must try if you want to enjoy the ps3 at its fullest.
> 
> *@rock2702 *
> ...



+1, 

take it from a gaming fanboy, yes ps1, ps2, psp, ps3 ... Get the ps3

1. Gran turismo
2. Uncharted 
3. Heavy Rain
4. God of war
5. Killzone
6. Resistance
7. Motorstorm
8. Metal Gear 
9. Ridge Racer
10. MAG
11. Genji
12. Indamous 
13. SOCOM
14. Initial D 
15. Ratchet and Clank
16. Supercar challenge 

must play if you get a ps3. Avoid getting the usuals like cod, and all.

no offence to dead5, but on the ps3 exclusives offer you all the genres. For adventure you have uncharted, for racing you have gran turismo, for fps you have mag and resistance, if you are into stealth you have metal gear, if you want a fun racer you have ridge racer and motorstorm, if you want mythical creatures get god of war and infamous.

@rock mention the genre, you like then i can suggest games on the ps3 to you.


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I got the PS3 from a sony centre for MRP. You can check game4u.com for better goodies on a new ps3.
> 
> PS4 will surface only in Q2 2014 in India considering the hype and expected demand that can possibly delay the launch by a quarter in our country.
> 
> ...



Do I need the 500gb model?Why did you go for the 500gb one?If I want to play exclusives like gow,uncharted,metal gear  and upcoming game like gta v,will 160gb not suffice?

Also wanted to know what is move bundle?Are they for the motion controlled games?Are they any good?

I am thinking of getting a used ps3,just have to decide which variant do I go for?How much should I get a used one for?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Do I need the 500gb model?Why did you go for the 500gb one?If I want to play exclusives like gow,uncharted,metal gear  and upcoming game like gta v,will 160gb not suffice?
> 
> Also wanted to know what is move bundle?Are they for the motion controlled games?Are they any good?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a used ps3,just have to decide which variant do I go for?How much should I get a used one for?



even if you get the 12GB model its more than enough. Some games like granturismo and uncharted install content on the HDD for faster access..

Move bundle is for kids. 

get a used ps3, commandershawnzer has been screaming 10k for the 320gb one.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Do I need the 500gb model?Why did you go for the 500gb one?If I want to play exclusives like gow,uncharted,metal gear  and upcoming game like gta v,will 160gb not suffice?
> 
> Also wanted to know what is move bundle?Are they for the motion controlled games?Are they any good?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a used ps3,just have to decide which variant do I go for?How much should I get a used one for?



If you are going to digital download, yes. There are plenty of awesome titles like Ni No Kuni that don't get released here so you may want to download them.

The motion controlled library of the move is pretty disappointing TBH. Sony never really bothered to flesh it out or attract developers to it. 

You'll notice that all the good titles in this list can be used with the DS3 as well. Outside of pointers in FPSs none of them really benefit from it. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_Move_games


The only console with a good, well fleshed out library using motion controls well is the Wii. You can look into Kinect but there are no good titles that are not ultra casual.


----------



## vickybat (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Do I need the 500gb model?Why did you go for the 500gb one?If I want to play exclusives like gow,uncharted,metal gear  and upcoming game like gta v,will 160gb not suffice?
> 
> Also wanted to know what is move bundle?Are they for the motion controlled games?Are they any good?
> 
> I am thinking of getting a used ps3,just have to decide which variant do I go for?How much should I get a used one for?



Well if you have plans on upgrading to the ps4 in the future, then getting the move controller now is a good idea.
PS4 will fully support the move controller along with DS4. 

Games like capcom's deepdown is rumored to benefit from move controller making full use of the playstation eye.
For fps titles, move has to be integrated with a different accessory called *"Playstation sharp shooter"*

Games like killzone series, bioshock infinite, dust 514 and the likes can be enjoyed unlike any other.


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

Thinking of going with a used ps3 160gb.I read online that an hdd can be added any time if need be.Is 10.5k a good bargain for a 2.5 month old ps3 160gb?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Thinking of going with a used ps3 160gb.I read online that an hdd can be added any time if need be.Is 10.5k a good bargain for a 2.5 month old ps3 160gb?



try to get it for less,like 8k



vickybat said:


> *^^ Valid reasons.  Which 3 games did you get mate?*
> Try the uncharted, god of war, metal gear solid series a must try if you want to enjoy the ps3 at its fullest.
> 
> *@rock2702 *
> ...



 you don't know about the ps3 500gb UC1,HS,Infamous 1 bundle?
you shouldn't call yourself a PS Fan  :trollface:


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> try to get it for less,like 8k



Actually the guy has listed it at 12k.It is 2 and a half months old.Is 8k a reasonable enough price to quote?


----------



## vickybat (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Thinking of going with a used ps3 160gb.I read online that an hdd can be added any time if need be.Is 10.5k a good bargain for a 2.5 month old ps3 160gb?



You read rightly. Ps3 supports standard 2.5 inch hdd's used in regular laptops. You can upgrade to a 500gb hdd anytime you like. It does not void the warranty either.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Actually the guy has listed it at 12k.It is 2 and a half months old.Is 8k a reasonable enough price to quote?


Ok then 10k is alright.i thought the guy is listing it for 10k so i though you could bargain for less.


----------



## vickybat (May 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> you don't know about the ps3 500gb UC1,HS,Infamous 1 bundle?
> you shouldn't call yourself a PS Fan  :trollface:



Hehe i guess i missed that.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 10, 2013)

I would like to point out that a certain genius on my ignore list's claims are utterly and totally untrue. Normally I don't bother reading his posts but CommanderShawnzer quoted him so here it is:

There are plenty of games on the Wii that are not just for otaku. Including Super Mario Galaxy, Mario Kart, Skyward Sword, Metroid Prime, Little Kings Story, DeBlob, A boy and his blob, Battalion Wars, Blastworks, Boom Blox, Broken Sword, Dawn of Discovery, DKGB, DKCR, Excitebots, Fatal Frame, Geometry Wars, GoldenEye 007, Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, House of the Dead : Overkill, Madworld, Ivy the Kiwi, Kirby's Epic Yarn, Kirby's return to dreamland, Twilight Princess, Lost in Shadow, Mario Strikers Charged, NSMBWii, No More Heroes, Pikmin, Project Zero, Prince of Persia, Punchout, Red Steel 2, REmake 4, RE:UC, RE: DC, REA:RE, REA:RE0, Rhythm Heaven Fever, Silent Hill:  Shattered Memories, Sin and Punishment: Star Successor, Sonic Colors, Super Paper Mario, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars, Trauma Team/Center, Wario Land, Warioware, Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure. 

The library is anything but lackluster. And frankly only otaku enjoy Pokemon? That is one of the most ridiculous claims I've ever heard. And only claims like otaku enjoy JRPGs is untrue too (Exhibit A: The Final Fantasy Series, B: Pokemon, C: Dragon's Dogma). I'd wager that that genius has not even played Little King's Story for him to dismiss it as an Otaku game. 

Need I do the same for the Wii U?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

Oh god no!  Enough of Nintendo vs Sony.Enough of threads getting locked.
Keep Calm and Play Whatever you Like,Like a Boss


----------



## heidi2521 (May 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Oh god no!  Enough of Nintendo vs Sony.Enough of threads getting locked.
> Keep Calm and Play Whatever you Like,Like a Boss



Agreed.  No point in making stuff up like the Wii's library is lackluster and only appeals to otaku and asking them not to buy a console based on that.


----------



## vickybat (May 10, 2013)

I couldn't resist to post coz i don't want to spoil op's first ever console purchase. I really don't want op or any potential console buyer gets trapped in buying wii or its self proclaimed next-gen brother.
The wii has a plethora of titles but terming it as lackluster is true in the right sense.

The games, almost all of them cater to young crowds and obsessive otakus. In the following so called list, the games strictly meant for under 10 year olds are marked bold.
These cater to young minds who often play with building blocks and color. Now the ones marked in purple are abysmally bad.



> *Super Mario Galaxy*, *Mario Kart*, *Skyward Sword*, Metroid Prime,* Little Kings Story*, *DeBlob*, *A boy and his blob*, *Battalion Wars*, *Blastworks*, Boom Blox, Broken Sword, Dawn of Discovery, *DKGB*, *DKCR*, *Excitebots*, Fatal Frame, Geometry Wars, GoldenEye 007, Guilty Gear XX Accent Core, House of the Dead : Overkill, Madworld, *Ivy the Kiwi*,* Kirby's Epic Yarn*, *Kirby's return to dreamland, **Twilight Princess, Lost in Shadow*, *Mario Strikers Charged*, *NSMBWii,* No More Heroes, *Pikmin*, Project Zero, Prince of Persia, *Punchout*, *Red Steel 2*, REmake 4, *RE:UC*, *RE: DC*, *REA:RE*, *REA:RE0*, Rhythm Heaven Fever, *Silent Hill: Shattered Memories*, Sin and Punishment: Star Successor, Sonic Colors, *Super Paper Mario*,* Super Smash Bros. Brawl*, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars, Trauma Team/Center, *Wario Land*, *Warioware*, *Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure*.



Now there are misleading info here too. Fatal Frame and project zero are one and the same series. Its a great series and available remastered in other platforms too unlike the wii.
Guilty gear is good but available in pc. So no point about spending on a wii. Madworld is good but not everybody will appreciate the color theme. There are better games.

The bold games are absolutely childish and some of them are also available in mobile platforms ( one can make out how they are). Silent hill shattered memories is like the worst SH game ever made. Prince of persia is cross platform and i guess 90% of pc gamers would have completed it.

The ones that are left out are okayish and definitely do not warrant an exclusive purchase of the wii. Goldeneye is a great game and so is metroid.
But they are not crowd pullers in current scenario.

*A certain fellow's post has been reported for spreading illegitimate and absurd information including opinion forcing even though op is at all not interested in such information.*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I couldn't resist to post coz i don't want to spoil op's first ever console purchase. I really don't want op or any potential console buyer gets trapped in buying wii or its self proclaimed next-gen brother.
> The wii has a plethora of titles but terming it as lackluster is true in the right sense.
> 
> The games, almost all of them cater to young crowds and obsessive otakus. In the following so called list, the games strictly meant for under 10 year olds are marked bold.
> ...



i agree, i dont even know why that fellow keeps on posting ? is he trolling? or just plain stupid?



dead5 said:


> Agreed.  No point in making stuff up like the Wii's library is lackluster and only appeals to otaku and asking them not to buy a console based on that.



it is otaku, it is lackluster deal with it.

a must read :

*www.wired.com/gamelife/2012/11/10-things/



rock2702 said:


> Thinking of going with a used ps3 160gb.I read online that an hdd can be added any time if need be.Is 10.5k a good bargain for a 2.5 month old ps3 160gb?



yes hdd can be added whenever. bargain for 9k


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was looking for ps3 320gb and 160gb ads on olx.People have listed various prices for their used ps3 ranging from 25k down to 12k.Is olx a safe source to buy a used ps3 from? Also how much should I buy a used 320gb or 160gb ps3 for, if it is out of warranty?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 23, 2013)

I am also looking to get a PS3 but will hold on if there is going to be a price cut owing to the impending release of the PS4. Something around 10k for 12gb ps3 new would be good.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 23, 2013)

@rock: OLX is a classifieds service. Basically you have to buy directly from the seller. So I'd say that OLX's reliability is irrelevant here 

If you want to play Wii games, (which is nothing to scoff at BTW), you could also consider the Wii U if emulation isn't your cup of tea. This is the only platform with backwards compatibility (theoretically even GameCube could work but nintendo isn't doing it).

But if you're kinda firm on the PS3, get a slim model. OLX, Quickr etc are fine, but you could also look at ebay for used consoles. Over there you would have to be a bit careful and check seller reputation 

@mohit: price cut probably won't happen anytime soon. We don't have a fixed launch date for the PS4 yet.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 23, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I couldn't resist to post coz i don't want to spoil op's first ever console purchase. I really don't want op or any potential console buyer gets trapped in buying wii or its self proclaimed next-gen brother.
> The wii has a plethora of titles but terming it as lackluster is true in the right sense.
> 
> The games, almost all of them cater to young crowds and obsessive otakus. In the following so called list, the games strictly meant for under 10 year olds are marked bold.
> ...



Wow... Have you even played the games you are dismissing? 

I could point out that each bolded game isn't what you claim but It isn't worth the effort. 

BTW, you clearly haven't played Silent Hill HD Collection.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 24, 2013)

hey guys quick question!
the PS3 does't have and does't support a HDMI-VGA conversion right??
cause i have a VGA input PC monitor i am gonna use when i decide to get the PS3/XBOX360
the xbox has the cables and supports it but the ps3 does't.
help!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2013)

amruth kiran said:


> hey guys quick question!
> the PS3 does't have and does't support a HDMI-VGA conversion right??
> cause i have a VGA input PC monitor i am gonna use when i decide to get the PS3/XBOX360
> the xbox has the cables and supports it but the ps3 does't.
> help!


I'm not sure but I think the PS3 should be able to handle HDMI- VGA just fine. My reasoning is that it already has a DAC for the component output, so I don't see why it would not be used to convert HDMI to VGA.

I will say that it converts from HDMI to DVI just fine though.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm not sure but I think the PS3 should be able to handle HDMI- VGA just fine. My reasoning is that it already has a DAC for the component output, so I don't see why it would not be used to convert HDMI to VGA.
> 
> I will say that it converts from HDMI to DVI just fine though.



it supports the conversion but a costly external convertor is needed. 
just got that cleared by a recognized  forum member .


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 25, 2013)

where on the earth one can get PS3 for 10k........ give me link

where on the earth one can get PS3 for 10k........ give me link


----------

